# Spot Color Separations in Photoshop



## RisingSun (Feb 28, 2013)

Here's part one where I touch on little things like workflow, a few shortcut keys and how to select the colors. There are also a few other tips in there for evaluating the file before you start, acceptable dpi, legal lines and vectored layers.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfVEO6rGBCU[/media]

Here's part two where we make the base and choke it back, save the file as a DCS, set it up in Illustrator with reg marks and centerlines, colors and sequence and put back in our legal line and vectored text logo.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slI7OdD6Lbs[/media]

Hope you guys like 'em but grab a bucket of popcorn. They're long.
Ben


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks for sharing the great videos. Do you have ones that cover more complex (gradients, etc) separations using photoshop?


----------

